# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  Delias devient Responsable Modration

## Anomaly

Oyez, oyez !

Vous l'aviez rv.

Et *Delias* l'a fait. Il est notre nouveau *Responsable Modration* !

Le rle de la modration est de lutter contre les spammeurs, faire respecter amicalement les rgles du club tout en respectant autant que possible la libert d'expression.

Merci  lui et bon courage.  ::bravo::

----------


## Malick

Bienvenue  Delias  ::ccool:: 

 ::lahola::  ::lahola::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Oufti.... Quelle bonne nouvelle!!! Mais il est  ::fou::  oh oui)

Merci  lui, le travail est un peu ingrat, mais bravo pour l'engagement. On t'aidera du mieux qu'on peut!

 ::chin::  ::chin::  ::chin::   ::lahola::

----------


## f-leb

Ah ben a ve te changer des transistors Mosfet et des registres de micros AVR des forums Systmes Embarqus ::mouarf:: 

Bon courage dans cette nouvelle mission ::ccool::

----------


## ProgElecT

::ccool:: 

 ::bravo::  il faut une certaine dose de courage pour prendre cette responsabilit, on (je) essayera de te donner un coup de main au mieux.

 :+1:  :+1:  :+1:  et  :+1:

----------


## Vincent PETIT

::bravo:: 
Flicitations  ::D: 
Mais c'est vrai que c'est du boulot.....

----------


## LittleWhite

Flicitations  ::): 
Aprs, ne vous inquitez pas devant ces messages, vous n'tes pas seul  ::):

----------


## Delias

Bonjour  tous

Merci  tous pour votre accueil, et merci aux responsables de DVP pour la confiance qu'ils m'accordent.
 ::fou::  je le suis peut-tre un peu, mais mes quelques annes en tant que modrateur m'ont montr qu'il y a une bonne quipe et que je serrai toujours soutenu par les collgues.

Et je profite de ma nomination pour vous rappeler que la bonne tenue du forum est l'affaire de tous.

Bon t  tous

Delias

----------

